# 2 frames per second



## GSquadron (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys!
I got some new videos from internet and all i get from them is 2 frames per second.
Is there a way i can fix this? I have tried a lot of players but none seems to fix anything.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 29, 2011)

what are you playing them on? what format are they?

try VLC player


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 29, 2011)

The format is .mov 
Tried vlc and wmp


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 29, 2011)

Can you check task manager while playing the movies? Take a screenshot of the processes and post it here?


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 29, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The format is .mov


The player that has native support for .mov files is apple's quicktime player.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 29, 2011)

have you test the other video format? does it run well?
i never hit 2f/s


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2011)

either the videos are stuffed, or your codec is - other players wont change anything if they're sharing the same system wide codecs.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 29, 2011)

I tried quicktime, nothing changed.
In windows task manager cpu usage is 0-2%
and memory is 1.31 GB. It goes to 1.22GB when
i close the video. This is all!
With other videos this doesn't happen. 
They run great.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2011)

then the program you downloaded the videos with, fecked up. try converting them with handbrake or freemake or something.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> then the program you downloaded the videos with, fecked up. try converting them with handbrake or freemake or something.


i agree, try converting it
it maybe damage or something that aint normal so it cant run well


----------

